# Capt. Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX;12/10/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Good post front bite yesterday. Solid trout from 18-23â€ landed on DSL strawberry wine, victorious secret, and corky fatboys! Most of the trout were hanging in areas of crotch to waist deep water, adjacent to deep drop offs.

All our fish were released today. 
We still have plenty of open dates for Seadrift fishing under our winter discount for Dec-Feb. give us a shout, you wonâ€™t be disappointed!


----------

